# what is your favorite game?



## gsdsquirrel (Oct 21, 2013)

it can be for any console, and can be more than one game, 
this is a random topic to me thats why i put it here.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 21, 2013)

Shouldn't this go to Three Frags Left?

Anyway, to answer OP, mine is Empire Total War.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2013)

My favorite one is annoy the forum members.

Is it working? :razz:


But really, I don't have a favorite, I guess the post-apocalyptic genre would suffice.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 21, 2013)

Spyro the Dragon. 

It was so beautiful back in the day and I played it like mad. It may be simple nowadays, but it'll always be number one in my heart.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 21, 2013)

Okami
Everything about it is just fantastic


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2013)

Kingdom Under Fire: Crusaders.

The story was a bland piece of blah, but the difficulty and gameplay of it made it one of my favorite Xbox games.

And then there's Legacy of Kain series. Fuck blood Omen 2.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 21, 2013)

Final Fantasy 6. It was one of the better ones for me. And I liked the characters. 

And Okami was indeed amazing.


----------



## Riho (Oct 21, 2013)

I'VE NEVER PLAYED ANY OF THESE FUCKING GAMES AND I NEED TO GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2013)

Facebook.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2013)

I cannot name a favourite, but Red Orchestra 2 is really good. Shame it doesn't have many players on it.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 21, 2013)

Breakdown (xbox game), and Skyrim. Haters can blow me. XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

Original Legend of Zelda.

Can still go back and play it and feel like I'm just starting anew....


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 21, 2013)

Ocarina of Time will always be special to me. So special I have been playing with the thought of getting an OoT themed tattoo for years.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

I flip flop. I'm not even sure anymore. For the longest, it was Super Metroid. Then it was Gradius V. And now it's F-Zero GX. What will Fruit Roll-Up roll out next?



Arshes Nei said:


> Original Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Can still go back and play it and feel like I'm just starting anew....



I never expected that to be at your top. I always took you for an RPG person.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I never expected that to be at your top. I always took you for an RPG person.



The original one is like the gateway drug to RPGs


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The original one is like the gateway drug to RPGs



Game was hard as a bitch too. A bit dated, but still impressive how much they fit into the game.


----------



## Riho (Oct 21, 2013)

Terraria. There's just something about it that just isn't Minecraft that I absolutely love. Also, it has a sword called the Blood Butcherer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

*Quake II*

Always.

I'm not going to spend another two hours explaining once again why this is my favorite game since nobody ever reads this shit, so let's just settle with "I like it".

A lot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> *Quake II*
> 
> Always.
> 
> ...



I might actually go play it right now


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn all those who didn't play this wonderful game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I might actually go play it right now



Unfortunately the graphics have aged horribly since 1997, and you might start projectile vomiting without a pair of nostalgia goggles. I recommend using Quake 2 Evolved. It includes the Doom 3 shader, high resolution textures, and a whole lot more eye porn while still retaining that classic "Quake 2 look".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Unfortunately the graphics have aged horribly since 1997, and you might start projectile vomiting without a pair of nostalgia goggles. I recommend using Quake 2 Evolved. It includes the Doom 3 shader, high resolution textures, and a whole lot more eye porn while still retaining that classic "Quake 2 look".



I will, thanks for the tip!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 21, 2013)

Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> *Quake II*
> 
> Always.
> 
> ...



Quake > Quake IV > Quake II > Quake III

I would LOVE to see a new Quake go back to the setting and style of Quake one. The Strogg are fine and dandy, but I want MOAR CTHULHU MONSTERS! X3


----------



## TobyDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

TimeSplitters 2... It was just so beautiful.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 21, 2013)

I've never really thought about what my favourite game is. Team Fortress 2 never ends and I enjoy it with my friends over Skype a lot, so it's certainly my most-played game, but Borderlands 2 has to be my favourite single-player campaign shooter. Then again, the Pokemon series is cool as well.. too many choices for me already, and I'm only thinking about the games I currently play! I used to play Spore to death as well. I simply cannot decide.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Quake > Quake IV > Quake II > Quake III
> 
> I would LOVE to see a new Quake go back to the setting and style of Quake one. The Strogg are fine and dandy, but I want MOAR CTHULHU MONSTERS! X3



You're in luck, then. John Carmack has mentioned that they're ending the Strogg storyline, and that Quake V is to be part of the Quake I storyline.

I cannot wait for this to come out if it does.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> You're in luck, then. John Carmack has mentioned that they're ending the Strogg storyline, and that Quake V is to be part of the Quake I storyline.
> 
> I cannot wait for this to come out if it does.



Aye I know, but didn't he mention that like, 3-4 years ago? No sign so far of any progress so far as I know. ;_;


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2013)

Space Channel 5


----------



## Riho (Oct 21, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> TimeSplitters 2... It was just so beautiful.


Mein Neger
Dual-wielding miniguns made me feel like such a goddamned badass.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 21, 2013)

I have many favorites, but I'll keep them to myself cause some people are overly judgmental. ><


----------



## Cuukie (Oct 21, 2013)

Obvious answer is Final Fantasy Crystal chronicles. Phenomenal story and narrating. Best video game music ever. Difficulty felt just right. Multiplayer to play with friends. Best last boss fight + ending to any game that I'v ever played.


----------



## Aquin (Oct 21, 2013)

I think my all time favorites are: Top Gear (entire series), Myst, Ridge Racer, FEAR, Goldeneye 007, The 7th Guest, Zelda: Orcarina of Time, and Pokemon Red. Oh and Wipeout during the original and 2097 (XL) days since that game got me into electronic music.


----------



## Percy (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably Stepmania, seeing how I started playing it almost 10 years ago and still play it now.

Other than that, the Pokemon series. It'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2013)

Aquin said:


> I think my all time favorites are: Top Gear (entire series), Myst, Ridge Racer, FEAR, Goldeneye 007, The 7th Guest, Zelda: Orcarina of Time, and Pokemon Red. Oh and Wipeout during the original and 2097 (XL) days since that game got me into electronic music.



See THIS guy knows the FUCKING deal!!

WipEout and Top Gear own!




LadyToorima said:


> I have many favorites, *but I'll keep them to myself cause some people are overly judgmental.* ><



I see you post this a LOT in other places and I'm here to tell you. As cynical and negative as this place is, no one would give a shit. 
Know how many times I've openly admitted to moderately enjoying Call of Duty and being and almost die hard fan of Sonic? I've gotten NO crap from anyone around here for either. \:3/

As long as you aren't a blind belligerent fanfuck about it, no one will give you any equally stupid flak. So in other words, that's a bit of an unnecessary post. Though I get the reasoning why you'd believe such a thing. You don't give us enough credit though. :c


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2013)

I love many games, but if I had to come to a decision, it would have to be Skyrim. I haven't played it for very long and I haven't had an awful lot of time to play recently, but damn, every time I do come on it's just amazing!


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 25, 2013)

I would say it's a close tie between The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Twilight Princess.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I have many favorites, but I'll keep them to myself cause some people are overly judgmental. ><



You don't have to reply if this is your problem, stop spamming or just post an actual response please.


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought Chivalry: medieval warfare during the sale and it's really fun. I've wanted to see a medieval combat game for a long time.

Anything fallout - boom bangy and actual thought put into weapons, ammunition type, armor and disguise. 
Anything GTA - closest to an actual gang warfare game as you can get without it being shitty SR or a mob game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> You're in luck, then. John Carmack has mentioned that they're ending the Strogg storyline, and that Quake V is to be part of the Quake I storyline.
> 
> I cannot wait for this to come out if it does.



I didn't even know about Quake V. I knew about Doom IV, but not this. I loved Quake from the start (I needed the brutal mod to get into classic Doom).


----------



## PurryFurry (Oct 27, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7, WoW, Skyrim, Super Mario Brothers 3.  Some of those are old but they're classic!


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 30, 2013)

FFXIV, Skyrim, Minecraft, Spore, Journey, Shadow of the Colossus....probably many more....I mean, so many good games out there.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 30, 2013)

It really changes with time to be honest. But there are a few that are pretty constant:


X-COM: UFO Defense / UFO: Enemy Unknown
The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series
Deus Ex (the first one, even though HR is pretty good until you hit the ending)
Ace Combat series; 04, 5 and Zero in particular
*Probably forgetting something*
Tiny Wings


----------



## Saga (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the True crime: (insert major city here) series


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2013)

My favorite franchises of all time are Metroid and the MechWarrior series.  At the moment, though, it feels like I may never tire of The Binding of Isaac.  Holy crap I love that game.  Best three dollars I've ever spent.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 1, 2013)

D00M sorry but the sound track was amazing and i loved playing every second of it.
That or a tie between Quake and Wolfenstein 3D such good memory's I've of playing them. <33


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Saga said:


> I like the True crime: (insert major city here) series



I've only ever played the LA one but from what I remember, it was awesome.

There was also funny shit like searching an old granny and finding a huge badass gun.


----------



## Suka (Nov 6, 2013)

Right now ARMA 3 and Rome total war II


----------



## veeno (Nov 6, 2013)

My favorite is probably Chrono Trigger.

It is a beautiful game and I recommend everyone tries it at least once


----------



## Suka (Nov 7, 2013)

veeno said:


> My favorite is probably Chrono Trigger.
> 
> It is a beautiful game and I recommend everyone tries it at least once



Chrono Trigger is a sweet game. I haven't been able to finish it yet  but it is awesome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2013)

Skyrim, the Halo series, Metroid Prime, Super Smash Bros. Brawl and the Pokemon series.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 7, 2013)

A single game? Cold heartless fucks!
Hmm...
The Darkness.
Edges out just slightly over Final Fantasy 3/6 and Chrono Trigger.
Honorable Mentions: Mortal Kombat (All of em), Castlevania: SOTN and Super Metroid

Hands down favorite series: The Legacy of Kain


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 7, 2013)

The orriginal spyro games. I may breeze through them now, but they're still masterpieces.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Suka said:


> Chrono Trigger is a sweet game. I haven't been able to finish it yet  but it is awesome.



Lavos is one of the hardest bosses. 
Oh my fuck. I still can't beat him.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 7, 2013)

After *Dark Souls*? ...


----------



## Nashida (Nov 7, 2013)

My all-time favorite? Banjo-Tooie. It was the first game I ever played on N64 that I really enjoyed, and still love it now that I get the extra innuendos. Of course I was a derp and played the Tooie before the Kazooie so I had no bloody clue what it was really about.

Close runners-up include the Professor Layton series, Kingdom Hearts series, Pokemon, and Zelda.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

It makes no sense. Shooters are my favorite genre. As it stands Ketsui is my favorite of the genre (been spending some time with it lately). I find it to be perfect. Literally flawless. I couldn't find a damn thing to complain about no matter how I stripped the game down. Perfect yet extreme difficulty. Easy on the eyes. Unique addicting scoring. Some of the best of that chill/menacing music I've ever heard. Good graphics, sound effects, pacing, and BOSSES. And not a loli in sight. 

But it's not my favorite game ever... :<
I do put Super Metroid and F-Zero GX higher. Though both of those games have some small issues.



Cuukie said:


> Obvious answer is Final Fantasy Crystal chronicles. Phenomenal story and narrating. Best video game music ever. Difficulty felt just right. Multiplayer to play with friends. Best last boss fight + ending to any game that I'v ever played.



I really fucking liked Echoes of Time on the Wii/DS.


----------



## lionbaiter (Nov 9, 2013)

In the past couple of gens one of my favourites, I must have played through that game at least 6 times, was Tales of Symphonia for Gamecube, and while this gen is ending, it made me so happy to see it was getting ported to PS3, with new features apparently. I wanted it to be ported for so long. 

In the, still current, gen Demon Souls and Dark Souls. Dark Souls had better visuals, weapons and weapon attacks, Demon Souls had the same riposte/backstab animations for all most every weapon. Demon Souls back stabbing had a narrower AoO so it was better, and most areas weren't 50% narrow paths with an instant death drop or invisible paths.

If I go back to the SNES, didn't play much of the systems before, my favourite games were Earthbound and LTtP. 

Can't name an all time favourite.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2013)

I really like NecroVisioN.
It is a lot of fun, and brings a challenge


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm going to use the game I've wanted to play most from my childhood as my favorite, though in reality it probably isn't, so favorite game:

-Unreal Tournament 2002, just the ai and game and everything was wonderful. Would love to buy, but you can only buy 2003 and I don't know how different it is.

Honorable mentions (from my childhood, no order):

-Timesplitters 2 and future perfect, you simply gotta get these games, and the mapmaker was wicked.
-Thief is a game my Mom loves, growing up I watched it played and it still is a great game.
-Halo: Combat Evolved, this game was so... Awesome. And the flood was horrifying to me.
-Serious Sam, kthxbai

Today I like a lotta games, been playing Dota 2, XCom: Enemy Unknown, Far cry 3.....

Simply too many games I like to choose.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> -Serious Sam, kthxbai



My nigga!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2013)

Doom, even though I started playing it 4 years ago, I still play it everyday. Maybe also SMW ouy of childhood nostalgia.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 9, 2013)

I punched Death in the face. I FUCKING PUNCHED *DEATH*.

So fucking badass.


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Either Ocarina of Time or Majora's Mask.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> My nigga!





Kosdu said:


> I'm going to use the game I've wanted to play most from my childhood as my favorite, though in reality it probably isn't, so favorite game:
> 
> -Unreal Tournament 2002, just the ai and game and everything was wonderful. Would love to buy, but you can only buy 2003 and I don't know how different it is.
> 
> ...



You two, me and Rilvor need to get together and blow through a Serious Sam game co op one day.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You too, me and Rilvor need to get together and blow through a Serious Sam game co op one day.



All four of us need to do competitive serious sam one day, I got the HD versions fired up on steam and I'm sure I could find the originals after days of searching.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

That... would be pretty rad actually.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 9, 2013)

PSO, Lost Kingdoms 2, Sonic Riders and F-Zero GX. Those games ended up wearing out a gamecube and a wii.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 9, 2013)

Since having only one if for plebs, in no particular order.

~ Resident Evil 4 (I have never replayed or re-bought a game more in my life)

~ U.N. Squadron (Best shooter/soundtrack NA)

~ Super Mario 64 (Having a Mario game is obligatory isn't it?)

~ Team Fortress 2 (Responsible for pretty much everyone I know and it's one of the funnest online shooters I've ever played)

~ Paper Mario (Best RPG coming on through, suck it SMRPG)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> ~ U.N. Squadron (Best shooter/soundtrack NA)



The cool points you just got. Out of this world.







EDIT:



Antronach said:


> F-Zero GX.



Oh HOLD the phone. You two!!
That's 4 people today that made me a happy motherfucker.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

5 people...


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 9, 2013)

My favorite games would be Skyrim, the Total War series, the Halo series (including Halo 4 although it didn't feel the same as the others), and GTAV.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lavos is one of the hardest bosses.
> Oh my fuck. I still can't beat him.


The future is very stubborn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Shinwa no Kitsune said:


> My favorite games would be Skyrim, the Total War series, the Halo series (including Halo 4 although it didn't feel the same as the others), and GTAV.



I fucking love Halo. Just not the spinoffs. Well, ODST was ok. Very bare, but it tried a different approach which was nice. Wars, I'm just not a big fan of RTS's. 



lupinealchemist said:


> The future is very stubborn.



Dude, I have a less harder time with Hibachi from the DoDonPachi series than I do with that boss. I can beat neither, but I get closer with the latter. I suck at strategy. You should see me play Advance Wars. I'm a fucking joke.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I fucking love Halo. Just not the spinoffs. Well, ODST was ok. Very bare, but it tried a different approach which was nice.



This always makes me smile, since now a days it seems like admitting one likes Halo is nothing but flame bait. I for one adore the series, including the side material and spin off. But then again a great scifi universe with lots of expanded universe content is an easy sell for me.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 10, 2013)

I also like Halo for the most part. I've logged more hours into Halo 3 than any other game by quite a large margin. It was definitely my favorite multiplayer game for a long time (I unfortunately didn't have XBL when Halo 2 was popular).


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 10, 2013)

Fuckin Skyrim!!! 3056hours in game I forgot what the sun looks like but who cares all I need is my pc, Skyrim, and some mods the game never gets old to me. In case I'm not making myself clear I really fucking loooove this game. It gets me dick rock hard just thinking about it. 

lets go play Skyrim right now!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

3000, I'm struggling to find stuff to due after 99 hours. :c



Fernin said:


> This always makes me smile, since now a days it seems like admitting one likes Halo is nothing but flame bait. I for one adore the series, including the side material and spin off. But then again a great scifi universe with lots of expanded universe content is an easy sell for me.



I get sick of that honestly. And god forbid you come across any elitists. "You like Halo 4!?!?!? Oh my god they changed the BR's values by .0000000001%!!!!!!! The game is beyond shit!!! The franchise is ruined. Halo 1 is the only good one." Now If the game was the same as 3 people would be calling it by another title we all love to hate.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 10, 2013)

Funny thing is too, and I think part of the reason I'm so ambivalent about such changes is that I don't play Halo  competitive multi-player, I'm there strictly for the story line content (yes, even spartan ops). That's not to say the competitive multi is bad, it's simply that I prefer the scale and instant death game play of Battlefield to the drawn out TTK balanced game play of Halo. Plus, let's be honest, the people you usually end up having to play the game with take GIFT (greater Internet fuckwad theory) to its extreme.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 10, 2013)

My favorite game is Resident Evil 4. I'm a big fan of the series in general (except for 5 and 6 ew no), but 4 is a game I can can play over and over again and never get bored with.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Explolguy said:


> My favorite game is Resident Evil 4. I'm a big fan of the series in general (except for 5 and 6 ew no), but 4 is a game I can can play over and over again and never get bored with.



4 was excellent.

I wish it was centered around the T-Virus, though. It's a shame that a pretty awesome game was made, only to make everything else related look like shit.

Except the old games. RE2 and the RE1 remake were ace.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 10, 2013)

Ugh so many to choose from Dx, but if I had to pic my absolute favourite it would be Halo (BungiesHalo) not that 343 crap


----------



## Snowlock (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd have to go with ChronoTrigger, FFVII, Skyrim or Journey.   Can't decide!   Playing Ni No Kuni right now and love this game.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 12, 2013)

The Dragon Age games are starting to take over me again


can you say "fanfiction"?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 13, 2013)

How do you ask someone with 20 years of games under their belt to pick a favorite?

By genre, I suppose.

Adventure: Metroid Prime (Honorable mention to Banjo-Tooie and Super Mario 64)
Platformer: Super Mario Bros 3
FPS: Serious Sam 3: BFE (all of them, in truth)
RPG: Pokemon (Honorable mentions to Paper Mario, Elder Scrolls, and Fallout: New Vegas)
Racing: F-Zero GX
Weird as shit: Tie between Nightshade: The Claws of Sutekh and Monster Party


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 13, 2013)

My absolute favorite is The Guardian Legend, and has been, since I was like 4 or 5. I plan to get a tattoo of the character sprite when I have the money.

After that, Super Metroid holds its place pretty rigidly. It's also what I would describe as being a "perfect" game.

And after that, there's a mix in no particular order of:
The rest of the Metroid series in its entirety, Lifeforce, Blaster Master, Dragon Spirit, Mario 2, Mario 3, Yoshi's Island, Contra, Super C, Megaman 2, La Mulana, Soul Reaver, and Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> The Guardian Legend
> Super Metroid
> The rest of the Metroid series in its entirety, Lifeforce, Blaster Master, Yoshi's Island, Contra, Super C, La Mulana, and Zelda Twilight Princess.



Why must you already be married?


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker

Bioshock

Phoenix Wright

Persona 4


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 13, 2013)

Scott Pilgrim Vs The World for Xbox. Anamanaguchi and old school pixel fighting? Yes.

However I bought online play last night and it was slow as. Hope it was just my internet.


----------



## RickyMario7 (Nov 15, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past is my favorite video game, the Zelda series have been my favorite video game series for the longest time. I'm excited to see what they do with A Link Between Worlds. :3


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 15, 2013)

The winner in the modern category is Pirate101. I've been playing it since the closed beta and greatly enjoyed it. They took the good stuff from Wizard101 and improved upon it.
For consoles I have to go with Zelda (I can't pick a single one), the Mario Galaxies, and the Fire Emblem series.

My most fondly remembered classic game is Super Mario Bros 3; slightly edging out the original Donkey Kong Country. God knows how many hours my cousins and I played that game.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

Zelda: majora's mask

mirrors edge

fire emblem

harvest moon/rune fatory


----------



## Tao (Nov 15, 2013)

Final Fantasy XII, Dark Souls, Majora's Mask, Postal 2, and Ocarina of Time are my top 5.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> mirrors edge



Kiss me, you fool.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 15, 2013)

System link and good times.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> (timesplitters)
> 
> System link and good times.



Timesplitters, Serious Sam, Unreal Tournament 2002, and a little bit of thief and halo are essentially what made up my childhood.

That haunted mansion in Future Perfect.
Holy shit was it scary.....


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> That haunted mansion in Future Perfect.
> Holy shit was it scary.....



I lost my shit when the beetles appeared :'<


----------



## MintyMinty (Nov 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


>


Haha, my sunbroooooo.
Also summa dat sweet as sugga Monster Hunter~ Mmmm dat Freedom Unite


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll take any game where the control is excellent. You want to be killed by the final boss, not platforms. More specific, I think Ocarina of Time was, is, and always will be the very best video game of all time.


----------



## veeno (Nov 19, 2013)

Double Dragon is the motherfucking shit.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 4 was excellent.
> 
> I wish it was centered around the T-Virus, though. It's a shame that a pretty awesome game was made, only to make everything else related look like shit.
> 
> Except the old games. RE2 and the RE1 remake were ace.


I really wouldn't say it made everything related look like shit. I like to look at 4 as a reboot of the series, a different direction unrelated to what they had done before. Which, essentially, what it was, but it shouldn't be what older games in the series are compared to. That's a little unfair. 

Newer games on the other hand, yeah, because if you can suck this much after RE4 (Looking at you, 5 and 6), then there's something wrong.


----------



## MrKovu (Nov 20, 2013)

Currently my favorite game is Borderlands 2.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

Any game I could get proficient at. Mario Kart, Tetris Attack, and the original Street Fighter were ones I actually became quite skilled at and they were fun.


----------

